# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  i almost ejaculated in a demons mouth yesterday

## suicidalonNZT

i just read some stuff here on ld last night, and then i thought that the wake up go back to sleep is whey to much hustle since i can barley sleep anyways , i just felt and i was right appealingly that once im totally tired and want to close my eyes to wait a few min and then i just KNEW i don't know how but i just knew that im in total control so i closed my eyes and only my body fell asleep i felt my self on my bed as if i ddnt leave but the sleep paralysis was very disturbing and then the room became huge and dark and scary and a woman appeared hovering over my bed wasn't attractive i tried to change her, but turned to the hulk ?? and then to a not very attractive woman and i tried more and she became vague woman and i told her to suck my dick which she did happily and then it got crazy she started licking and sucking really fast i mean flash (dc comics) fast and she started to get scary . demon scary , eyes popping and shit it was  
and then black smoke came out of her and became a vagh image of a man who lie besides me which was very disturbing cos i couldn't move my neck or my body then i forced myself to wake , the funny thing i ddnt feel like i was waking up but more like unplugging....it happens when i try ld...those fucking scary demons,,,with big mouth and giant teeth,   
*Any body got advise* ?? - im a highly sexual person, and i use ld for sexual adventure, i can get in real life, but not always and right now im not getting any, at least until the weekend,,,hopefully , got a "date" with a first time fuckbuddy , we scheduled a fuck meet for Thursday, she ok lookin with a nice rack and questionable morals (:
p.s im highly depresses & disturbed individual, little freinds , somewhat suicidale..
Thanx

----------


## StaySharp

Yeah, you indeed sound questionable. But asking for advice, you shall get as much advice as I can hand out on this topic. First of all you weren't in a real lucid dream, you were in the sleep paralysis state, before completely falling asleep. In other words you were in between dream and reality. Or in yet another set of words, your body was half asleep, your mind was awake and your focus was on your body. It was an incomplete transition, and coming along with it incomplete control. Next time you WILD, try to get the transition complete before doing anything, try to move your dream body instead of your real one lying in your bed. Or try to read a guide on WILDing.
Advice of someone else might be good too, since I can only make assumptions based on your post, which might or might not be correct.

----------


## Doarealitycheck

Sounded like he past SP and was in a dream to me.

----------


## lucydity

heh nice bit you slipped in the end there just though you'd let the community know of your weekend adventure eh?  :wink2:  

But yeah remember in your dreams YOU are fully in control, you are a GOD of your own world. So when some demon comes in givin u some poon tang but u want it to stop expect it to stop and remember whos boss. 

Good times.

----------


## lucydity

But honestly the title alone made me ROFL and come read

----------


## JohnnyBoi

people have the ability to lie a lot over the internet.

I'm not doubting your dream, but the part when you said, "im a highly sexual person, and i use ld for sexual adventure, i can get in real life, but not always and right now im not getting any, at least until the weekend,,,hopefully , got a "date" with a first time fuckbuddy , we scheduled a fuck meet for Thursday, she ok lookin with a nice rack and questionable morals (:" That's a bit questionable. Are you trying to make it seem like you're not a looser or something? It's okay to use dreams for sexual exploration. And let's put it this way, people that actually get some don't need to tell random strangers on the internet.

Also you should work on using punctuation...

----------


## Metallicuh

Like half the people in here use it for sexual adventure lol

----------

